# كل اللي فات



## mini91

Hello all, I would like to know what كل اللى فات  means. I think its said in the Egyptian dialect, thanks in advance


----------



## cherine

It means "all what happened", or "the past".


----------



## mini91

ok thanks and can I ask what the meaning of illi is in this sentence and generally? does it mean "Who" like in Yalli? thanks in advance.


----------



## ayed

mini91 said:


> ok thanks and can I ask what the meaning of illi is in this sentence and generally? does it mean "Who" like in Yalli? thanks in advance.


 All _*that*_ bygone


----------



## azeid

mini91 said:


> ok thanks and can I ask what the meaning of illi is in this sentence and generally? does it mean "Who" like in Yalli? thanks in advance.



" illi " in the egyptian accent means " what " and it is equal in meaning to "الذى" or " ما " in the Arabic language


----------



## Josh_

Yes, "illi" is the relative pronoun.  I would translate the phrase "all that (has) happened" or "all that (has) passed." The best translation  probably depends on the context.


----------



## clevermizo

mini91 said:


> ok thanks and can I ask what the meaning of illi is in this sentence and generally? does it mean "Who" like in Yalli? thanks in advance.



Illi is identical to yalli, in fact even in Lebanese I think they're more or less interchangeable. Yalli also occurs in Egyptian I _believe_ as a contraction of يا الّي (which has a vocative sense).The Lebanese "yalli (yalle)" I'm sure is also a contraction of يا الّي but has since taken on the exact same meaning as الّي.


----------



## mini91

ok so just to confirm Illi generally means what or in some cases like the above That? thanks


----------



## azeid

illi = what or that
what as a pronoun but not what...? for questioning


----------



## Josh_

"illi" is a general relative pronoun used for wherever a relative pronoun is needed.  It can mean that, which, that which, who, whom, whose, when, where (and whatever other relative pronouns I may have missed) depending on the translation.  

I do not think that "what" can be used as a relative pronoun. Or at least I cannot think of an example of it being used as such.


----------



## clevermizo

Josh_ said:


> I do not think that "what" can be used as a relative pronoun. Or at least I cannot think of an example of it being used as such.



This is *what* I want.  (_haada illi biddi yaa.)_


----------



## azeid

Josh_ said:


> "illi" is a general relative pronoun used for wherever a relative pronoun is needed.  It can mean that, which, that which, who, whom, whose, when, where (and whatever other relative pronouns I may have missed) depending on the translation.
> 
> I do not think that "what" can be used as a relative pronoun. Or at least I cannot think of an example of it being used as such.



Thanks Josh for this explanation
but i just want to confirm that

"All what happened" is wrong but " All that happened " is the correct one, is that right ?
as i used in some cases to use "what" as "that" 
Sorry for repeating but it is important to correct my language


----------



## cherine

clevermizo said:


> Yalli also occurs in Egyptian I _believe_ as a contraction of يا الّي (which has a vocative sense).The Lebanese "yalli (yalle)" I'm sure is also a contraction of يا الّي but has since taken on the exact same meaning as الّي.


Yes, yalli is ya+elli. This is why it took me some times when I first heard yalli in a Syrian dubbed tv show to understand that it's equivalent to our elli, because "calling" someone in the middle of a sentence, didn't make sense. 

To sum up the meaning of elli, it's the Egyptian form of الذي in fuS7a.


----------



## mini91

cherine said:


> Yes, yalli is ya+elli. This is why it took me some times when I first heard yalli in a Syrian dubbed tv show to understand that it's equivalent to our elli, because "calling" someone in the middle of a sentence, didn't make sense.
> 
> To sum up the meaning of elli, it's the Egyptian form of الذي in fuS7a.


 

Thanks for all your help everyone. I'm just beginning to understand but is it ok if some one can give me a few sentences  as an example of when Illi is used? thanks for all your help again


----------



## clevermizo

mini91 said:


> Thanks for all your help everyone. I'm just beginning to understand but is it ok if some one can give me a few sentences  as an example of when Illi is used? thanks for all your help again




Sure. I'm sure there are plenty of threads dealing with the relative pronouns but here are few (you can see the translations into English vary:

Haada l-ktaab illi shtareeto mbaare7.
هادا الكتاب الّي اشتريته مبارح
This is the book I bought yesterday *or*
This is the book *that* I bought yesterday.

Haada lli biddi yaa.
هادا الّي بدّي ياه.
This is *what *I want.

Huwwe lli shifto bil-maT3am.
هوّ الّي شفته بالمطعم.
He's *the one *I saw at the restaurant.
He's *who/whom* I saw at the restaurant.

Huwwe sh-sha5S illi tarak ktaabo 3a-T-Taawle.
هو الشخص الّي ترك كتابه عالطاولة.
He is the person *who* left his book on the table.


English prefers "that/what/which" for things, "who/whom" for people. Sometimes "the one" is better. Basically it's an all purpose relative pronoun. It works the same as fus7a الذي. In Syrian Arabic there are variants: illi, yalli, halli. Yalle is used in Lebanese.


----------



## mini91

ok thank you very much for your help Clevermizo and everyone else


----------



## Josh_

clevermizo said:


> This is *what* I want.  (_haada illi biddi yaa.)_


Thanks.  I don't know why I couldn't think of something like that yesterday.



azeid said:


> Thanks Josh for this explanation
> but i just want to confirm that
> 
> "All what happened" is wrong but " All that happened " is the correct one, is that right ?
> as i used in some cases to use "what" as "that"
> Sorry for repeating but it is important to correct my language


Yes you are right, it is "all that happened" while "all what happened" is wrong.  It seems to be kind of common for some non-natives to mix-up "that" and "what" as relative pronouns, but they cannot generally be replaced with each other.  "What" can be interchanged with "that which," however (which may have led to a hypercorrection of interchanging "that" with "what").  One may be preferred over the other, but generally, though, "what" is used more while "that which" is kind of formal and stilted.


----------



## BreannaD-K

Josh_ said:


> "illi" is a general relative pronoun used for wherever a relative pronoun is needed. It can mean that, which, that which, who, whom, whose, when, where (and whatever other relative pronouns I may have missed) depending on the translation.


I didn't know that إلّي could be used as a relative pronoun in so many contexts!

For some reason, I'm still hesitant about using إلّي for "where" without examples. It would be awesome if someone could confirm or correct the following sentence (which I've attempted to write in the Syrian dialect). Note that I'm also not sure about placing ابني after بيحطّ.

.بأوضة نوم ابني في خزانة *إلّي* بيحطّ ابني ألعابه


----------



## analeeh

It only means 'where' when combined with a preposition. It's also only used with definite nouns.

If you think of the relative clause as a separate sentence to start with:

ابني بحط ألعابو بالخزانة

And:

بأوضة ابني في خزانة

You can combine them by taking خزانة out of the second sentence (just like in English) and replacing it with a pronoun (unlike in English):

بأوضة ابني في خزانة بحط فيها ألعابو

You only need الي if the noun is definite:

هاي الخزانة اللي ابني بحط فيها ألعابو

(I'm not sure whether بحط ألعابو بالخزانة is idiomatic for 'he stores his toys in the wardrobe' or if this is a calque on English 'put', but that's irrelevant to your question).


----------



## BreannaD-K

analeeh said:


> It only means 'where' when combined with a preposition. It's also only used with definite nouns.


This is so helpful!

Just to clarify... In the example sentence you gave me/that I copied and pasted below, you mean that اللي can only function as "where" because the preposition في is present (well, and خزانة is definite), correct?

هاي الخزانة *اللي* ابني بحط *في*ها ألعابو


P.S. I'm glad to see someone typing the word as اللي instead of الّي [not that colloquial words have an official spelling]. I had been writing/typing it as اللي until I stumbled on this forum.

P.S.S. I have some vague recollection of a verb for "he stores" as opposed to "he puts," but for now my verb vocab is what it is. Ha!


----------

